

$30 million and 30 people X boostraped single founder (Cuil X DuckDuckGo) - famoreira
http://trends.google.com/websites?q=duckduckgo.com%2C+cuil.com&geo=all&date=mtd&sort=0

======
keefe
vs instead of X would be more clear imho, but very nice.

It just goes to show you that money can't buy you competence at the top.

